# Icon to indicate I posted in a thread



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

I recently noticed that the icon no longer shows up on the right side of the forum page to indicate which threads I have posted in. Was this intentional? Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Geekzilla said:


> I recently noticed that the icon no longer shows up on the right side of the forum page to indicate which threads I have posted in. Was this intentional? Thanks.


The indicator for threads you posted in is on the left, with an overlay of a white arrow on the envelope:









The icon on the right is for threads you subscribe to:


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhh, thanks for the info. I was having a hard time remembering which threads I had posted to. I thought it was on the right, but maybe that was an older version of the vb software, or another forum. Thanks Drew!


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Click here: http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Go down where it says "Default Thread Subscription Mode".
Choose "No Email Notification" if you just want the icon and no email.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Geekzilla said:


> I was having a hard time remembering which threads I had posted to.


Thought this may be helpful too... Since I have a hard time remembering what all I've posted lately...

Something I like to do, is to click on "Quick Links" in the menu bar up top... and then select "View My Posts" from the drop down...


----------

